# Thiago Alcantara al Bayern



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Radio Copa* il *Bayern*, grazie a *Pep Guardiola*, avrebbe scavalgato clamorosamente lo *UTD* nella corsa al gioiello blaugrana, che sarebbe ad un passo dalla squadra bavarese, per la cifra di *18 mln*, cioè quella della clausola rescissoria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

grandissimo colpo...pure il Manchester offriva 18 milioni, quindi Thiago Alcantara preferisce il Bayern


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Se vabbè, illegale il Bayern.


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grandissimo colpo...pure il Manchester offriva 18 milioni, quindi Thiago Alcantara preferisce il Bayern



preferisce guardiola piu che altro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> preferisce guardiola piu che altro



giusto non ci avevo pensato cmq ora il Bayern ha più fascino di tutti...ha superato Barca, Manchester e Real


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Che razza di centrocampo sta mettendo sù il Bayern? 
Comunque farà ancora panchina il buon Thiago,gli converrebbe andare al Man UTD.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

cmq questo a 22 anni ha già rifiutato Manchester United e Real Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

*Guardiola:" Thiago Alcantara? il Bayern farà di tutto per prenderlo".*


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2013)

Mah...il Bayern in mezzo tra mediani e trequartisti ha Schweinsteiger, Luiz Gustavo, Kroos, Goetze e Muller...Da parte loro fanno bene a prendere Thiago perchè è giovane, è un fenomeno, e hanno soldi da spendere. Da parte del brasiliano non vedo perchè dovrebbe andare in Germania, dato che al Manchester, squadra ugualmente prestigiosa, sarebbe titolare fisso. Ricorda un po' i discorsi che si facevano su Fabregas due anni fa. Tra l'altro al Bayern è vero che c'è Guardiola, ma non mi pare che con lui Alcantara giocasse molto a Barcellona....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...il Bayern in mezzo tra mediani e trequartisti ha Schweinsteiger, Luiz Gustavo, Kroos, Goetze e Muller...Da parte loro fanno bene a prendere Thiago perchè è giovane, è un fenomeno, e hanno soldi da spendere. Da parte del brasiliano non vedo perchè dovrebbe andare in Germania, dato che al Manchester, squadra ugualmente prestigiosa, sarebbe titolare fisso. Ricorda un po' i discorsi che si facevano su Fabregas due anni fa. Tra l'altro al Bayern è vero che c'è Guardiola, ma non mi pare che con lui Alcantara giocasse molto a Barcellona....



infatti...questi discorsi non si facevano solo per Fabregas, ma anche sullo stesso Alcantara, quando dicevano che poteva venire al Milan con l'arrivo di Cesc...a questo ragazzo piace vincere senza fare niente


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Luglio 2013)

riserva per riserva a questo punto se ne stava a barcellona.
per me la destinazione ideale era lo united.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Tutti loro li prendono?
Che squadra illegale che stanno costruendo.
E l'anno prossimo prendono pure Lewandowski.
Se dovessimo passare il preliminare, al 100% giocheremo almeno 2 partite contro il Bayern. 
Rischiamo la figura di Tahiti contro qualunque altra nazionale.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...questi discorsi non si facevano solo per Fabregas, ma anche sullo stesso Alcantara, quando dicevano che poteva venire al Milan con l'arrivo di Cesc...a questo ragazzo piace vincere senza fare niente



Già...restando a Barcellona ha già perso due anni, perchè con le qualità che ha avrebbe dovuto essere esploso già da un po'


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Già...restando a Barcellona ha già perso due anni, perchè con le qualità che ha avrebbe dovuto essere esploso già da un po'



già anche se ha solo 22 anni


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia, se prendono anche un difensore da affiancare a dante....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2013)

folle il bayern a spendere soldi per un panchinaro e folle,anzi fallito lui a rifiutare un posto da titolare allo united


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, se prendono anche un difensore da affiancare a dante....



Badstuber e kirkhoff..e alla fine prenderanno anche hummels,l'anno prossimo magari


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *Thiago Alcantara è del Bayern Monaco manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

o Guardiola gli ha detto che giocherà titolare (dubito) oppure è proprio sce.o..ma mettiti in mostra, come fai a rifiutare un posto da titolare al Manchester, al Real, al Milan xD per andare un altra volta a fare panchina al Bayern


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

E c'è ancora qualcuno che attacca la società perchè non lo prende, forse non ci si rende conto quali realtà sono sul ragazzo.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E c'è ancora qualcuno che attacca la società perchè non lo prende, forse non ci si rende conto quali realtà sono sul ragazzo.



Noi non proviamo neanche a contattare un giocatore di questa caratura, ormai o parametri 0 o gente ai ferri corti con il proprio club, ecco la nostra dimensione attuale.

Strootman, Verratti, Alcantara, Felipe Anderson sono gli ultimi casi..tante belle parole sui giovani e poi non ci muoviamo manco per sbaglio.
Di sicuro non basta un ragazzino del '94 o Saponara per pensare di crescere e puntare in alto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

La vedo dura per Goetze.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La vedo dura per Goetze.



Gotze è già un Campione affermato...2 Campionati vinti, 1 Finale di Champions e 1 Semifinale di Europeo tutte da protagonista...Alcantara da protagonista ha fatto solo 2 Europei Under 21


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gotze è già un Campione affermato...2 Campionati vinti, 1 Finale di Champions e 1 Semifinale di Europeo tutte da protagonista...Alcantara da protagonista ha fatto solo 2 Europei Under 21



Si ma l'antagonista di Goetze probabilmente sarà Kroos, tanta roba eh, senza dimenticare Muller.

Con Guardiola Thiago giocherà davanti alla difesa con Schweini probabilmente.

A parte che sto ancora ragionando col 4231, mentr Ribery ha parlato di 4141


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2013)

Schweinsteiger Alcantara
.....Robben Gotze Ribery
???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma l'antagonista di Goetze probabilmente sarà Kroos, tanta roba eh, senza dimenticare Muller.
> 
> Con Guardiola Thiago giocherà davanti alla difesa con Schweini probabilmente.
> 
> A parte che sto ancora ragionando col 4231, mentr Ribery ha parlato di 4141



Kroos per me è pure più forte di Gotze....cmq sono decisamente troppi 10 giocatori per 5 posti
Luiz Gustavo, Gotze, Kroos, Muller, Thiago Alcantara, Schweinsteiger, Ribery, Robben, Martinez, Shaqiri
tutti Top Mondo


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Kroos per me è pure più forte di Gotze....cmq sono decisamente troppi 10 giocatori per 5 posti
> Luiz Gustavo, Gotze, Kroos, Muller, Thiago Alcantara, Schweinsteiger, Ribery, Robben, Martinez, Shaqiri
> tutti Top Mondo



Pazzesco come il più scarso di questi 10 sarebbe il giocatore abissalmente più forte nel nostro centrocampo.
Un paio di questi potrebbero partire, partendo sempre dal presupposto che il Bayern è una società virtuosa e può permettersi pure di tenerli tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Kroos per me è pure più forte di Gotze....cmq sono decisamente troppi 10 giocatori per 5 posti
> Luiz Gustavo, Gotze, Kroos, Muller, Thiago Alcantara, Schweinsteiger, Ribery, Robben, Martinez, Shaqiri
> tutti Top Mondo


Conoscendo Pepe Martinez farà sicuramente il centrale difensivo...E per fortuna, il Bayern dietro continua ad essere imbarazzante secondo me.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma dare via Luiz Gustavo no eh?!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Pepe Martinez farà sicuramente il centrale difensivo...E per fortuna, il Bayern dietro continua ad essere imbarazzante secondo me.



anche io ho questa impressione..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come il più scarso di questi 10 sarebbe il giocatore abissalmente più forte nel nostro centrocampo.
> Un paio di questi potrebbero partire, partendo sempre dal presupposto che il Bayern è una società virtuosa e può permettersi pure di tenerli tutti.



si possono permetterseli tutti, ma quella gente secondo te accetta di fare panchina? ce lo vedi un Muller, Ribery, Martinez per dirne 3 a fare panchina?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Pepe Martinez farà sicuramente il centrale difensivo...E per fortuna, il Bayern dietro continua ad essere imbarazzante secondo me.



può essere...dietro si fanno cmq ride, ma con un centrocampo del genere subiscono poco...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> può essere...dietro si fanno cmq ride, ma con un centrocampo del genere subiscono poco...



Con Javi - Dante si comincia a ragionare anche dietro comunque


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si possono permetterseli tutti, ma quella gente secondo te accetta di fare panchina? ce lo vedi un Muller, Ribery, Martinez per dirne 3 a fare panchina?



No, infatti sono convinto da 2 di questi se ne vanno.
Il più indiziato è Muller, che però non credo proprio sia alla nostra portata.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con Javi - Dante si comincia a ragionare anche dietro comunque



Si però ha sfracellato i maroons sta mania del Pep e del Barça di arretrare i mediani in difesa  E Mascherano,e Song,e ora pure Javi


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2013)

Beati loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Si però ha sfracellato i maroons sta mania del Pep e del Barça di arretrare i mediani in difesa  E Mascherano,e Song,e ora pure Javi



In realtà Javi la sua migliore stagione in carriera,l'ultima a Bilbao,l'ha giocata proprio da centrale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No, infatti sono convinto da 2 di questi se ne vanno.
> Il più indiziato è Muller, che però non credo proprio sia alla nostra portata.



per me sicuro Luiz Gustavo...poi credo Ribery
l'altri li vedo quasi tutti intoccabili


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In realtà Javi la sua migliore stagione in carriera,l'ultima a Bilbao,l'ha giocata proprio da centrale




Vero lui ci sa giocare,però insieme al biondo sono tanta roba in mezzo al campo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vero lui ci sa giocare,però insieme al biondo sono tanta roba in mezzo al campo












Oppure ci mette Alcantara vicino a Bastiano.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Io dal bayern li comprerei TUTTI


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oppure ci mette Alcantara vicino a Bastiano.




No no,LUI lo devono vendere


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No no,LUI lo devono vendere



Già,ci starebbe benissimo con Monto in un 4-2-3-1 


Oppure intendevi che devono venderlo alla Juve?


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2013)

Il Bayern toglierà lo scettro di squadra più forte del mondo al Barcellona, anzi lo ha già tolto. E probabilmente anche la nazionale tedesca farà vedere grandi cose in futuro, magari eliminando gli spagnoli nel prossimo mondiale


----------



## The P (11 Luglio 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto pessima mossa. Troppi galli nel pollaio.

Le squadre non si fanno così.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Kroos per me è pure più forte di Gotze....cmq sono decisamente troppi 10 giocatori per 5 posti
> Luiz Gustavo, Gotze, Kroos, Muller, Thiago Alcantara, Schweinsteiger, Ribery, Robben, Martinez, Shaqiri
> tutti Top Mondo





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come il più scarso di questi 10 sarebbe il giocatore abissalmente più forte nel nostro centrocampo.
> Un paio di questi potrebbero partire, partendo sempre dal presupposto che il Bayern è una società virtuosa e può permettersi pure di tenerli tutti.




Anche solo Emre Can giocherebbe titolare nel Milan.


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come il più scarso di questi 10 sarebbe il giocatore abissalmente più forte nel nostro centrocampo.
> Un paio di questi potrebbero partire, partendo sempre dal presupposto che il Bayern è una società virtuosa e può permettersi pure di tenerli tutti.



Ed infatti credo vogliano tenerli tutti, se parte qualcuno è perchè chiede la cessione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2013)

*Thiago Alcantara "Voglio il Bayern Monaco"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Rivedo noi tanti anni fa in questo Bayern. Una squadra affamata, dai vertici societari fino all'ultimo dei panchinari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche solo Emre Can giocherebbe titolare nel Milan.


Ma anche Belozoglu


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Luglio 2013)

Ufficiale
25 milioni


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2013)

hanno una squadra talmente forte che solo 4 o 5 giocatori al mondo possono migliorarla.

al loro posto ci proverei per thiago silva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> hanno una squadra talmente forte che solo 4 o 5 giocatori al mondo possono migliorarla.
> 
> al loro posto ci proverei per thiago silva.



ma infatti...invece di prendere centrocampisti
come ho scritto prima in quel ruolo hanno 10 Top Mondo per 5 posti...almeno 2 vanno via...credo Luiz Gustavo e Ribery


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2013)

io credo che alla fine andrà via robben


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma infatti...invece di prendere centrocampisti
> come ho scritto prima in quel ruolo hanno 10 Top Mondo per 5 posti...almeno 2 vanno via...credo Luiz Gustavo e Ribery



Ha appena rinnovato. Non va assolutamente via Ribery.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io credo che alla fine andrà via robben



Ovviamente debbono prima trovare un'acquirente. Costa tanto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha appena rinnovato. Non va assolutamente via Ribery.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



dici? e chi va...l'altri li vedo intoccabili...forse Shaqiri ma dicevano che lo voleva far diventare il nuovo Messi


----------

